# If you have a period... does that mean you ovulated?



## Wshng4Baby

I keep seeing both answers: yes and no. So what is it? I went 76 days without a period and then finally had one, and heavy, painful one at that... so does that mean I ovulated?

I don't understand why some doctors say no... if you don't have to ovulate to get a period, then why do some women with PCOS go for a year or more?

I don't get it!


----------



## jeanettekaren

I have pretty regular cycles but every 21 day test I have had done (on various days) has come back that I didn't ovulate so I personally believe that the answer is no


----------



## chocci

Wether you ovulate usually depends on cycle length and regularity. The average cycle is 28 days. You get your period usually 14 days after you have ovulated - this time never changes, it can vary by a day or so but most women get their period 14 days after Ov. Now say you had a 32 day cycle every single month it would indicate you ovulated day 16 (30-14 = 16) Contrary to popular belief ovualtion is not mid cycle. This is why regualr length cycles help identify ovualtion day and making baby making a whole lot easier than if your cycle length was different every month.

With regards to "are you ovualting" well regular menstral cycles in length and frequency are always a good thing. I have read before that if a cycle is longer than 35 days it can be an indication of annovualtion (not ovulating) - this can be wrong though its just an indication and is usally more concerning if you normally have a regualr cycle of say 27 days and suddenly have a random 39 day cycle since this would indicate perhaps an annovulatory month. Not all women ovualate every month too though most do. 

A 76 day cycle sounds a little long to have ovualted but only your doctor will be able to confirm if you are ovualting or not. They will do 21 day progestrone tests. This checks progestrone level on day 21 of your cycle and can tell you if you are ovulating or not. if you have this done you can ask for them to do other blood tests at the same time which may help identify a problem (if they are taking blood they may as well) such as thyroid function, liver function, cholestrol, FSH, LH etc etc.

I hope this helps and to be frank if they do find you are not ovualting its not the end of the world sometimes a simple course of tablets can help sort your hormones out :)

Good luck 
XX


----------



## beauty

To me the answer is a yes you can ovulate on long cycles.. if you refer to the ladies on the team 80+ (in the buddy section these will confirm if can happen) there are ladies who hadnt had a period for like cd100 days and tracked ovulation that cycle and got pregnant, so yes i believe u can ovulate on long cycles..

I believe that ovulation might not happen due to different reasons but then later on in the cycle your body kicks in so it happen this can be cd14 or cd60 it still doesnt matter (chances are better for people with regular cycles to catch the egg more and be able to know when there near the big o, however it can still happen for us ladies with long cycles) 

I do have long cycles, and taking into account my CM i do believe i have ovulate on my cd54 last cycle!! And the times before that, i do miss my big O as its hard to know when to get extra nookie in with long cycles.. Tried the SME plan and got to cd40 and that month period was cd56 so just missed it!! 

I had no opks to confirm my ovulation last cycle but i personally believe you can ovulate on a long cycle and ovulation then results into a period if the egg is not fertilised!! 

Doesnt mean everyone with regular periods ovulate tho,but again this is hard to confirm until doctors take blood.. remember with long cycles its hard to know when to go for a day 21 test and being taken at the wrong time can cause the results to show no ovulation.. 

Have you stopped bc recentley??
I stopped in sept last yr and my periods are well out of whack still
xx


----------



## jacky24

It is a very diffcult question... as with me...

FF says with temping i would Ovulate.. with a 0.7 spike and CD21 test says HELL NO....
OPKS.. never even a line...
But i am on Progesterones and get my AF CD28/30 every month...
Scary thing is CD12-CD16 i have bloating, EWCM, Cramping in back, headace,...

BUT still i don't ovulate....

:hug:


----------



## chocci

beauty said:


> To me the answer is a yes you can ovulate on long cycles.. if you refer to the ladies on the team 80+ (in the buddy section these will confirm if can happen) there are ladies who hadnt had a period for like cd100 days and tracked ovulation that cycle and got pregnant, so yes i believe u can ovulate on long cycles..
> 
> I believe that ovulation might not happen due to different reasons but then later on in the cycle your body kicks in so it happen this can be cd14 or cd60 it still doesnt matter (chances are better for people with regular cycles to catch the egg more and be able to know when there near the big o, however it can still happen for us ladies with long cycles)
> 
> I do have long cycles, and taking into account my CM i do believe i have ovulate on my cd54 last cycle!! And the times before that, i do miss my big O as its hard to know when to get extra nookie in with long cycles.. Tried the SME plan and got to cd40 and that month period was cd56 so just missed it!!
> 
> I had no opks to confirm my ovulation last cycle but i personally believe you can ovulate on a long cycle and ovulation then results into a period if the egg is not fertilised!!
> 
> Doesnt mean everyone with regular periods ovulate tho,but again this is hard to confirm until doctors take blood.. remember with long cycles its hard to know when to go for a day 21 test and being taken at the wrong time can cause the results to show no ovulation..
> 
> Have you stopped bc recentley??
> I stopped in sept last yr and my periods are well out of whack still
> xx

Good points beauty :)


----------



## vineyard

My FS said that with cycles over 35 days, ovulation isn't consistent. So, I think you can ovulate on long cycles but it's not absolute and you probably don't ovulate everytime.


----------



## chocci

vineyard said:


> My FS said that with cycles over 35 days, ovulation isn't consistent. So, I think you can ovulate on long cycles but it's not absolute and you probably don't ovulate everytime.

I agree with that, doesnt defo mean no, but is an indication of problems, if cycles over 35 is best to go get checked rather than waste time wondering and worrying if something is wrong X


----------



## CurlySue

I used to get periods even the months I didn't ovulate. The body builds up a wall to prepare for an egg that is never released and then the hormonal balance changes in order to shed it. So, yes, you can still get periods when you don't ovulate. I know I did. FS explained to me that's why it is.


----------



## moxie08

Correct, menstruation without ovulation is like the withdrawal bleeding while on contraception. You can also ovulate but not successfully -- aka, resulting in an immature egg or a cyst. Most accurate way to track ovulation is through scans, which can monitor follicular growth. The progesterone tests are not very accurate and are difficult to time well.


----------



## chele

just as an example
In february i had a 30 day cycle and no ovulation
This last cycle I ovulated on cd100 and then got my period two weeks later

So no you can get a period without ovulating. I have proven this!
It's very very frustrating


----------



## chocci

I agree with moxie, long cycles would need referal since you would not be able to get accurate 21 day tests done. I would impress uopn my doc to refer me for scanning to check what is happening. Inaccurate 21 day bloods can lead to more anxiety, i have regular 26/27 day cycle and the messed up my day 21 test and then tried to take again day 25 that cycle i was a day early and got period 5 hrs after. Results obviously came back not ovulating as blood was taken day of period.........i wouldnt risk feeling anxiety like that thinking your not oving if you are so would ask for referal to have scans, will save you the worry :) 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## chele

i went to my dr and she was going to refer me as there was obvuously a problem and i was already diagnosed with PCOS via a scan, but then told me three weeks later than in order to refer me she'd have to do the cd21 bloods - whats the point when I dont ovulate at cd14ish, and that's to get a referal when there's a problem!!!!! 

i think that's just my PCT - load of rubbish


----------



## chocci

chele said:


> i went to my dr and she was going to refer me as there was obvuously a problem and i was already diagnosed with PCOS via a scan, but then told me three weeks later than in order to refer me she'd have to do the cd21 bloods - whats the point when I dont ovulate at cd14ish, and that's to get a referal when there's a problem!!!!!
> 
> i think that's just my PCT - load of rubbish

wow i didnt realise that, i know my doc said they had to have some reason to refer, i was lucky my bloods came back wrong due to being taken wrong or esle I may never have been refered as hubby never got off his botty to go do his sample haha


----------



## chele

yup it's so bl22dy annoying and frustrating when other people just get sent off to the FS for much less/ There's blatantly a problem..... with me.. and the system!


----------



## chocci

I agree hun, we all pay our National insurance dont we!! I got refered by default as doc messed up but grateful now as you can see by my status, and you know men, they never get off there bottys and would rather bury heads in sand than go to docs haha I cant believe if they know you have pcos you have not been refered?? Thats crap, can you complain??

Wish you all the best hun x


----------



## sparkle83

These are all based on my previous experiences

on clomid, O day 15, prog taken day 21, 1.0. AF came on the 16th morning after O. So blood test says no O, but still perfect timing for AF

Also, O on cd#83, which I was certain of because I then got pregnant.

so it's a tough one


----------



## Pixie0723

From personal experience i would have to say no. my cycles are so irregular, and according to my FS, my last cycle i did not ovulate at all. which is why they are trying clomid and fsh injections for me, so that i do ovulate.


----------



## chele

chocci said:


> I agree hun, we all pay our National insurance dont we!! I got refered by default as doc messed up but grateful now as you can see by my status, and you know men, they never get off there bottys and would rather bury heads in sand than go to docs haha I cant believe if they know you have pcos you have not been refered?? Thats crap, can you complain??
> 
> Wish you all the best hun x

don't worry she'll get a gobful next week when I see her! :hissy: :happydance:


----------

